# An afternoon run through the weeds



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

I cleared most of the weeds off the track, just enough to let the train run. The tracks were still dirty, so the speed control was a bit erratic.

Here is a video clip of how I spent Sunday afternoon.

http://youtu.be/2cGT7Rk-Zec


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like you had a good time and nice weather also.


----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

Yesterday was such a great day for a run through the garden (weeds) that I cleaned up some of the weeds and ran again today, only this time with passenger cars.

One feature I "forced" into my layout is an 'S' curve. I think that there is nothing that looks as good as rolling stock with a long wheelbase running through an 'S' curve. The visual impact could be enhanced by having the 'S' curve in a ravine or hanging onto the side of a cliff like the Durango Silverton railroad.

Here is the link to a video clip of my afternoon run. I was in a rush to do the run and make the video because bad weather was threatening.

http://youtu.be/T48Z4WVbOaA

It was 76 degrees in my backyard this afternoon. Not very much like January, and I'm not complaining.


----------

